# 04 transmission troubles anyone?



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Seen this post on roadfly, anyone had transmission problems with their 04?

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=4234660&page=1


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I haven't heard any transmission problems on the 2004 models, but warm up the tranny before driving is a BS. 

He needs a new dealer/service dept. as soon as possible.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

I am having the problem described on Roadfly. I never would even have known that it was a problem. When I begin driving with a cold engine, I can press the accelerator quite deep before the car moves. I am going to have to call my CA ... who will probably refer me to the service dept. I have an appt. to bring the car in in a couple of weeks anyway.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Very interesting. I have had no problems backing my car out of the garage when cold, but have noticed once I put it in drive it is a little slow responding at first. Have to mash down the gas peddle. Do not recall seeing high RPMs, but will check it in the morning after it cools down. Still just 400 miles and counting...


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

autobahn said:


> Very interesting. I have had no problems backing my car out of the garage when cold, but have noticed once I put it in drive it is a little slow responding at first. Have to mash down the gas peddle. Do not recall seeing high RPMs, but will check it in the morning after it cools down. Still just 400 miles and counting...


Same here. No problem in reverse. Then when shifted into drive, must push hard down on pedal to get car to move. Will also check rpms next time I do this.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

lsedels said:


> Same here. No problem in reverse. Then when shifted into drive, must push hard down on pedal to get car to move. Will also check rpms next time I do this.


Hey, nice color choice. Mine was a 20 October production if that helps. When was yours?


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

mine slips sometimes in the morning ... only reaches 2000 rpms though ... then it starts slowly moving the car

Ben


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

autobahn said:


> Hey, nice color choice. Mine was a 20 October production if that helps. When was yours?


05 September. It's beautiful!


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Well ... I gave it a try this morning ... but at 11am ... it was already in the upper 50s in NY. Everything was fine. It will happen again ... because it has happened many times before ... when it is colder out.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

lsedels said:


> 05 September. It's beautiful!


Very interesting since I was due an August production for a 2003 that sold out and they told me the xi is only made every other month due to limited production. They must have lied to me and you got one of the first 04s.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

lsedels said:


> Same here. No problem in reverse. Then when shifted into drive, must push hard down on pedal to get car to move. Will also check rpms next time I do this.


So is this normal? Slow to start as long as the RPMs stay low?


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

mallards said:


> mine slips sometimes in the morning ... only reaches 2000 rpms though ... then it starts slowly moving the car
> 
> Ben


Okay, did the test. 49 degrees. Back up fine. Put in drive and have to rev to 2000 RPMs before car moves. After that, all is well. Really no feeling of slippage. Have 450 miles on the car now.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

autobahn said:


> So is this normal? Slow to start as long as the RPMs stay low?


Don't see how it could be normal because when you depress the accelerator, the rpms have to move up to some degree. The question is how much does it take?


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

autobahn said:


> Okay, did the test. 49 degrees. Back up fine. Put in drive and have to rev to 2000 RPMs before car moves. After that, all is well. Really no feeling of slippage. Have 450 miles on the car now.


Mine was about 1500RPMs this morning ... but again it was already in the upper 40s. Guess I gotta get up earlier (or wait till it gets colder again)!


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

autobahn said:


> Very interesting since I was due an August production for a 2003 that sold out and they told me the xi is only made every other month due to limited production. They must have lied to me and you got one of the first 04s.


That is bunk. xi's are manufactured continuously ... perhaps your dealer only gets xi allocations every other month. The '03s were made until about mid-August, then factory shuts down for vacation/machinery changes, then factory opens first week in September for '04 production. I was build date 9/5 ... first week of '04 production.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Tested again this morning. 49 degrees out. Put in reverse and it wants to go. Back up. Put in drive and have to give it gas until it hits about 2000 rpms for it to pull out. After that, no problems. Typically at a stop light, it is reving at 700 RPMs and ready to go. 

Not the 5000 RPM problem discussed above, so this may just be normal? :dunno:


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

I just tried it again. Weather Channel said 41 degrees, but it felt much warmer. Started at 800 rpms. Went fine in reverse. Shifted into drive ... I was able to get the car to move (albeit slowly) at about 1200rpm. Didn't take much more than that to move faster. So ... for now ... it is not happening. I will not be able to try it for another week or so as I will be away ... but it is supposed to get much colder in NY tomorrow, so we'll see.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

lsedels said:


> Same here. No problem in reverse. Then when shifted into drive, must push hard down on pedal to get car to move. Will also check rpms next time I do this.


I don't have any transmission problems (I'm with Step).

As for the issue you're describing, I've had it couple of times - since it was in the same week, I thought the gas I put in then was probably not that good (I mean it was "Premium", but from a cheap no-name gas station). That was 2 or 3 weeks ago - I haven't had that problem since.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

st_o_p said:


> I don't have any transmission problems (I'm with Step).
> 
> As for the issue you're describing, I've had it couple of times - since it was in the same week, I thought the gas I put in then was probably not that good (I mean it was "Premium", but from a cheap no-name gas station). That was 2 or 3 weeks ago - I haven't had that problem since.


I would submit to you that it has nothing to do with the gas ... as long as you got 91 octane or better. It's weather related. It's supposed to get colder tomorrow. Try it Wednesday morning. It hasn't happened to me in about 7-10 days either.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I have an 02 330xi and it will NOT go into reverse on a cold morning. The car is a manual and it's inside a garage. If you try to put it in reverse it will grind and not let you in. Warm the car up for a few minutes and it works fine. Has never happened in the spring/summer or fall. Only cold winter mornings.


----------



## jbmd (Apr 18, 2003)

*delay*

I have an 04 330cic with 8000 miles on it and am having problems accelerating from a cold start (over the past few weeks 30-40 degrees out at times). My rpms are hitting 3-4 thousand before my car will move. On an incline my car will roll backwards! After the initial start the car runs without fine without delay. Does anyone know the cause of this? I have to get an appointment with the BMW service department...

JB


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Spoke to my service dept. today. 

Yes ... it is a GM transmission manufactured in France. The same tranny is used on X5s and on '03 3-series. BMW is still working with GM to arrive at the most optimal solution. You can image the thousands of replacement trannys that would be needed and the cost to BMW if every single one of these was completely replaced. He didn't say when the final solution would be announced, but he told me to let it warm up on cold mornings ... and I made an appt. to have them take a look at it. 

They know about the issue and he told me that BMW will make good on it. I don't how it's possible for all these people to be low on transmission fluid ... and so soon after delivery. I think ... unfortunately ... that we have this problem. It will be interesting to see how BMW addresses it.


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Funny, I have the same problem with my 80,000-mile Dodge Dakota... I have to slip it into neutral after initial start-up for about 3 to 5 seconds, then into reverse. Otherwise, it'll just sit there for a few seconds. Tranny guy told me that there is a valve that prevents fluid from draining from the converter after shut down, and that that valve usually starts sticking open at high miles allowing the fluid to drain out of the converter. By slipping it into neutral, the fluid is circulated throughout the tranny in only a few seconds. Lube circuits aren't active in Park or Reverse. It's worse the colder it gets, I guess because the fluid contracts in the cold, therefore the "volume" is reduced; also viscosity is increased as it cools, which probably slows flow.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

One more point of information that I forgot to mention. BMW apparently uses two different trannys in the 3-series and X5s. So ... there is a chance that you do not have the GM. The only way to tell is to take it to the dealer and ask them. Service said that they cannot tell from the VIN ... only the factory can.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

lsedels said:


> One more point of information that I forgot to mention. BMW apparently uses two different trannys in the 3-series and X5s. So ... there is a chance that you do not have the GM. The only way to tell is to take it to the dealer and ask them. Service said that they cannot tell from the VIN ... only the factory can.


I tested mine the other day @ 36 degrees, didnt slip. Im waiting for colder weather to test it again. I found another post on roadfly, another owner having problem, transmission on backorder

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=4271679&page=1


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Tested mine at 30 degrees today. Now I'm not so sure if it's happening. The engine definitely races, but the rpms are only at about 1000. Then when I shift into drive, the rpms go to about 1200-1500 until I get forward motion (not 5000) ... it DOES feel like I have to go down pretty significantly on the accelerator before I get really get the car to move say 20mph (moreso than when the engine is warm). So I'm not sure if this is just the engine warming up from a cold state or the tranny problem. I'll know next week cause I have a service appt.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Just spoke to the dealer and I can confirm that I do have the issue in my tranny. They actually are in the process of speaking with BMW and want me to keep the loaner and not to pick my car up until they hear back from BMW. The proposal (I'm told) is for them NOT to replace the entire tranny and to only replace the clutch box/clutch assembly (not sure if I got that right) with a new one. A GM technician must be onsite to do this repair. 

When I challenged the service advisor on the part replacement and asked for a new tranny, he told me that if they replace the part, I would be better off. He told me that when BMW orders a replacement tranny, it comes from a factory ... but it is always a rebuilt trannny ... never a new one that was just completely manufactured. Replacement of the faulty part with a new one gives me the tranny that I have (with only 2000 miles on it) with a brand new replacement for the faulty part.

Does this make any sense to anyone? Is this guy being up front with me? 

By the way ... for all other owners out there ... the only symptom I had was on a cold start, I had to go down pretty hard on the accelerator to get significant forward motion (20 mph) ... didn't require 5000rpm ... only about 1500.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

lsedels said:


> Just spoke to the dealer and I can confirm that I do have the issue in my tranny. They actually are in the process of speaking with BMW and want me to keep the loaner and not to pick my car up until they hear back from BMW. The proposal (I'm told) is for them NOT to replace the entire tranny and to only replace the clutch box/clutch assembly (not sure if I got that right) with a new one. A GM technician must be onsite to do this repair.
> 
> When I challenged the service advisor on the part replacement and asked for a new tranny, he told me that if they replace the part, I would be better off. He told me that when BMW orders a replacement tranny, it comes from a factory ... but it is always a rebuilt trannny ... never a new one that was just completely manufactured. Replacement of the faulty part with a new one gives me the tranny that I have (with only 2000 miles on it) with a brand new replacement for the faulty part.
> 
> ...


Ive heard that (ie. replacements being rebuilt transmissions), I dont know for sure. I would pose the question on the "Ask-A-Dealer" forum, those guys are always helpfull


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

damills said:


> Ive heard that about replacements being rebuilt, I dont know for sure. I pose the question on the "Ask-A-Dealer" forum, those guys are always helpfull


I have heard a few people complaining about the steptronic slippage...from what I gather it is an issue in the works right now. A poster on Hotbimmer even rec'd a new step, then had the same exact slipping. sigh !!

For what its worth, I have found the new 6-sp manual to be very smooth...so far.........no quite Japanese butter smooth, but very good :thumbup:


----------



## jshod (Oct 26, 2003)

I have complained to my dealer and have been also told to warm my 2004 330cic up a minute or two before I drive it. I only have this problem like most of you when I start the car when it is cold out. People in warmer areas like California,etc. wil not have this problem. I do have to rev the engine for several seconds after putting it into drive before it moves forward. I live on a hill and backing out of my driveway I roll backwards and have held up traffic because I can't move. I called BMWNA and they are "investigating" my problem. I also e-mailed them through owners circle and got a canned response to take it to my dealer. Last Friday my SA at dealer finally called and acknowledged the problem and stated he just got a notice about a BMW recall on the transmission. He stated there are over 20,000 cars out with this problem. He did not know yet what would be done such as repair/replace or what. He has no idea how long it will be. He told before that 2003s have had a similar problem. I had a 2000 323i and had no trouble whatever with that car. I thought this info might be helpfull to some of you.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

jshod said:


> I have complained to my dealer and have been also told to warm my 2004 330cic up a minute or two before I drive it. I only have this problem like most of you when I start the car when it is cold out. People in warmer areas like California,etc. wil not have this problem. I do have to rev the engine for several seconds after putting it into drive before it moves forward. I live on a hill and backing out of my driveway I roll backwards and have held up traffic because I can't move. I called BMWNA and they are "investigating" my problem. I also e-mailed them through owners circle and got a canned response to take it to my dealer. Last Friday my SA at dealer finally called and acknowledged the problem and stated he just got a notice about a BMW recall on the transmission. He stated there are over 20,000 cars out with this problem. He did not know yet what would be done such as repair/replace or what. He has no idea how long it will be. He told before that 2003s have had a similar problem. I had a 2000 323i and had no trouble whatever with that car. I thought this info might be helpfull to some of you.


Once again, the service agents at BMWNA have proven their uselessness.


----------



## steelgrey330i (Dec 11, 2003)

*about auto transmission*



lsedels said:


> One more point of information that I forgot to mention. BMW apparently uses two different trannys in the 3-series and X5s. So ... there is a chance that you do not have the GM. The only way to tell is to take it to the dealer and ask them. Service said that they cannot tell from the VIN ... only the factory can.


Actually, it's very to tell which auto trans you have, either GM or ZF. If the car is a xi model, it will have a GM built trans. But if the car is a regular rear wheel drive model, then it has the ZF built trans.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

steelgrey330i said:


> Actually, it's very to tell which auto trans you have, either GM or ZF. If the car is a xi model, it will have a GM built trans. But if the car is a regular rear wheel drive model, then it has the ZF built trans.


So why are we seeing the problem on both XI and non-XI models? Why does the XI require a different transmission and why GM?


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

May have answered my own question by doing a google search:

*General Motors Corporation
*North American Operations
30400 Mound Road 1-8, Box 9015
Warren, MI 48090-9015
*BMW TO USE NEW GM TRANSMISSION FAMILY*

FOR RELEASE: Sept. 18, 1996CONTACT: Joseph C. LawrencePhone: (810)857-4029 *PONTIAC, Mich.* -- General Motors Corporation's GM Powertrain Group announced today it has signed a multi-year agreement with BMW AG to supply BMW with the all-new Hydra-matic 5L40-E five-speed and 4L40-E four-speed automatic transmissions for a wide range of future BMW vehicle applications. GM has supplied Hydra-matic automatic transmissions to BMW since 1991. Currently, the Hydra-matic 4L30-E is used in BMW's 3- and 5- series cars and the Z3 roadster. GM Powertrain's Strasbourg, France plant builds the Hydra-matic 4L30-E and will produce the new 5L40-E and 4L40-E, as well. "We are pleased to be able to continue our association with BMW and are looking forward to working with its product development experts to successfully integrate these two new transmissions into BMW's product lineup," said William J. Boskey, director, International Sales, Marketing, and Joint Ventures for GM Powertrain. The Hydra-matic 5L40-E and 4L40-E automatic transmissions were introduced at the 1995 Internationale Automobil-Ausstellung (IAA) in Frankfurt. The two transmissions, with a maximum engine torque of approximately 380 Nm, can be used in passenger car or light truck applications, for either rear-wheel or all-wheel drive configurations. Advanced electronic controls and light weight ensure excellent fuel economy. The Hydra-matic 5L40-E is GM's first five-speed automatic transmission. The five speeds provide improvements in performance, ability to climb grades, fuel efficiency, lower emissions, and lower noise levels at cruising speeds. Both the 5L40-E and 4L40-E offer GM Powertrain's new Electronically Controlled Capacity Clutch in the torque converter for improved fuel efficiency and shift smoothness, along with "fill-for-life" transmission fluid for ease of maintenance. GM Powertrain is the world's largest manufacturer of engines, automatic transmissions, castings and related components. Based in Pontiac, Michigan, USA, the GM Powertrain Group operates 27 plants and eight engineering centers in the United States, Canada, Mexico and France, and employs nearly 57,000 people. GM Powertrain has a global focus on serving customers within GM and throughout the world, from North and South America, to Europe, Asia, and Australia. Product and process teams work together to create the best powertrain products and services.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

jshod said:


> I have complained to my dealer and have been also told to warm my 2004 330cic up a minute or two before I drive it. I only have this problem like most of you when I start the car when it is cold out. People in warmer areas like California,etc. wil not have this problem. I do have to rev the engine for several seconds after putting it into drive before it moves forward. I live on a hill and backing out of my driveway I roll backwards and have held up traffic because I can't move. I called BMWNA and they are "investigating" my problem. I also e-mailed them through owners circle and got a canned response to take it to my dealer. Last Friday my SA at dealer finally called and acknowledged the problem and stated he just got a notice about a BMW recall on the transmission. He stated there are over 20,000 cars out with this problem. He did not know yet what would be done such as repair/replace or what. He has no idea how long it will be. He told before that 2003s have had a similar problem. I had a 2000 323i and had no trouble whatever with that car. I thought this info might be helpfull to some of you.


couldn't you just drop the car at the dealership and request and loaner and tell them you dont want it back until they fix it. you'll rack up alot of days and they'll get nervous when it gets to 30 days...lemon law.... 
it might force them to speed things up :dunno:


----------



## steelgrey330i (Dec 11, 2003)

autobahn said:


> So why are we seeing the problem on both XI and non-XI models? Why does the XI require a different transmission and why GM?


I don't really know but I do have a chart which tells you which trans do you have.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

steelgrey330i said:


> I don't really know but I do have a chart which tells you which trans do you have.


Thanks for the chart. Where can we get one that covers through 2004?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

autobahn said:


> Thanks for the chart. Where can we get one that covers through 2004?


I don't think "model years" make much difference to that kind of thing...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

autobahn said:


> So why are we seeing the problem on both XI and non-XI models? Why does the XI require a different transmission and why GM?


There's an awful lot of information on the internet about GM France's relationship with BMW, which goes back nearly 13 years (to the introduction of the E36). Part of the reason BMW uses GM is that it has a big transmission production facility in Strasbourg, which is near the border with Germany. A very large proportion of US vehicles are automatic, which gives a certain "local content" flavour to each US-market car (that being, they have gearboxes built by an American company).

European cars are rarely automatic, and the ones which are autos will tend to have ZF 'boxes. But some European/AsiaPac-market cars have GM boxes anyway, often for technical reasons or reasons of economy/deal structure. E.g. a UK-market 530iA would have a ZF, but a UK-market 530dA would have a GM autobox. All E36 four-cylinder cars had a GM autobox, and all E46 four-cylinders continue to use a GM autobox.

I would imagine that GM simply got the deal on building a gearbox for the X range which involves some kind of transfer box to put power back through the gearbox to the front wheels. ZF already makes a 4WD transmission for a similar car - the Audi A4 - but that is a very different proposition (in the Audi's case, the regular car is FWD and they added RWD).


----------



## whjeffs (May 28, 2002)

jshod said:


> :Last Friday my SA at dealer finally called and acknowledged the problem and stated he just got a notice about a BMW recall on the transmission. He stated there are over 20,000 cars out with this problem. He did not know yet what would be done such as repair/replace or what. He has no idea how long it will be. He told before that 2003s have had a similar problem. I had a 2000 323i and had no trouble whatever with that car. I thought this info might be helpfull to some of you.


Could someone post more info on this "recall" when it is known? My 04 330ci step has the slipping problem discussed on here usually during the first forward acceleration in cooler temps. My 02 330ci step that this car replaced did not have this problem at all (although it did have other problems, hence the lemon law replacement). The car currently has about 4,000 miles on it and it has done this ever since it has started turning cooler. It has not been enough of a problem for me yet (I don't drive it daily) to justify a trip to the dealer (especially if there is no fix yet). But I would like to have it corrected once there is a documented fix available. After all I went through with the last car, I hate wasted trips to the dealer where they cannot figure out the problem.


----------



## jshod (Oct 26, 2003)

whjeffs said:


> Could someone post more info on this "recall" when it is known? My 04 330ci step has the slipping problem discussed on here usually during the first forward acceleration in cooler temps. My 02 330ci step that this car replaced did not have this problem at all (although it did have other problems, hence the lemon law replacement). The car currently has about 4,000 miles on it and it has done this ever since it has started turning cooler. It has not been enough of a problem for me yet (I don't drive it daily) to justify a trip to the dealer (especially if there is no fix yet). But I would like to have it corrected once there is a documented fix available. After all I went through with the last car, I hate wasted trips to the dealer where they cannot figure out the problem.


Check out this http://www.unofficialbmw.com/cgi-bin//ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=3 It does not state when the recall will occur. The transmission parts are back logged at least 4-6 weeks according to BMWNA as of today. :dunno:


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

jshod said:


> Check out this http://www.unofficialbmw.com/cgi-bin//ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=3 It does not state when the recall will occur. The transmission parts are back logged at least 4-6 weeks according to BMWNA as of today. :dunno:


Thanks!

Here is the text...

From: Quality & Service Engineer @ dealers.bmwna.com Subject: GM5 Transmission Delayed Shift Problem Vehicles:
'03/'04(up to 11/03) E46 with M54 and GM5 Trans. 325iA, 325XiA, 330XiA, and from 03/03 325A/330A Coupe,Convertible, '03/04 (up to 12/03)E53 X5 3.0 with GM5 Trans. Situation:
Excessively long delay (5-30 seconds) in gear engagement from Park to Drive on the first cold start. Problem occurs only once a day on the initial start-up. Cause:
Unfavorable tolerances of forward clutch housing causing internal transmission pressure leak after overnight parking. Service Fix:
Replacement of defective Transmission with updated unit.
--------------------------------------------


----------



## whjeffs (May 28, 2002)

jshod said:


> Check out this http://www.unofficialbmw.com/cgi-bin//ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=3 It does not state when the recall will occur. The transmission parts are back logged at least 4-6 weeks according to BMWNA as of today. :dunno:


Thanks for that info. I printed it out and saved it for when I take the car in. Usually when problems like this come up my dealer has no clue about them until I show them something like this. I was the first one in there with the problem of the climate control causing too much current draw with the car off and killing the battery in 3 days. That was a learning experience for them!

Someone please post when the transmissions are in stock.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

whjeffs said:


> Thanks for that info. I printed it out and saved it for when I take the car in. Usually when problems like this come up my dealer has no clue about them until I show them something like this. I was the first one in there with the problem of the climate control causing too much current draw with the car off and killing the battery in 3 days. That was a learning experience for them!
> 
> Someone please post when the transmissions are in stock.


You've got a long wait. Waiting list right now is 1-2 months ... and I expect it will get much longer when word gets out. This apparently affects 20,000 cars.


----------



## Bobs_Red_Bimmer (Mar 30, 2004)

damills said:


> Seen this post on roadfly, anyone had transmission problems with their 04?
> 
> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=4234660&page=1


I read alot about this. There is a NHTSA investigation underway regarding the defective steptronic.


----------



## jarelj (Feb 17, 2004)

If you have a car with a slipping transmission, BMW will replace it under warranty now. You don't need to wait for an NHTSA investigation or a recall to be issued, just go to the dealer and reference the SIB 24 07 03 dated Feb 2004. If you want to get on board with the group advocating a recall, just check on BMWBoard.com and you will find friends. But if you just want your car fixed NOW (like I did), you can get it done easily. Mine was in 5 days after I reported the problem to my dealer. It still sucks needing a new transmission on a brand new car, but mine is running great now with the replacement tranny.


----------



## Speeder (Mar 28, 2004)

whjeffs said:


> Could someone post more info on this "recall" when it is known? My 04 330ci step has the slipping problem discussed on here usually during the first forward acceleration in cooler temps. My 02 330ci step that this car replaced did not have this problem at all (although it did have other problems, hence the lemon law replacement). The car currently has about 4,000 miles on it and it has done this ever since it has started turning cooler. It has not been enough of a problem for me yet (I don't drive it daily) to justify a trip to the dealer (especially if there is no fix yet). But I would like to have it corrected once there is a documented fix available. After all I went through with the last car, I hate wasted trips to the dealer where they cannot figure out the problem.


Are you realizing that there is and has been lots of information regarding the recall?


----------

